# Rubik's 360 Tutorial Help.



## Muesli (Jul 29, 2009)

I have developed a technique for the Rubik's 360. The only problem is that I have no way of getting my technique out into the wide world. My PC can't run Movie-Maker and I really want to make a video and make it look good. (No direct-uploads onto youtube). If I could get it onto youtube it would be the first tutorial on there.

Any suggestions would be greatly considered. I am really in a hole.

:confused:

Musli


----------



## Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess Justin.TV would do


----------



## Muesli (Jul 29, 2009)

That doesn't help all that much. There must be a good way.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 29, 2009)

If you can't fun movie maker just make a tutorial while your speaking what to do.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 29, 2009)

Why can't you upload the video you have to youtube?


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I have developed a technique for the Rubik's 360. The only problem is that I have no way of getting my technique out into the wide world. My PC can't run Movie-Maker and I really want to make a video and *make it look good*. (No direct-uploads onto youtube). If I could get it onto youtube it would be the first tutorial on there.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly considered. I am really in a hole.
> 
> ...





hr.mohr said:


> Why can't you upload the video you have to youtube?


He wants to edit it so it is not extremely long and to the point.


----------



## Muesli (Jul 30, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I have developed a technique for the Rubik's 360. The only problem is that I have no way of getting my technique out into the wide world. My PC can't run Movie-Maker and I really want to make a video and *make it look good*. (No direct-uploads onto youtube). If I could get it onto youtube it would be the first tutorial on there.
> ...



This. Is there any other free video editing software or can anyone think of a way to get WMM working again?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 30, 2009)

The trial version of Sony Vegas lasts 30 days.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 30, 2009)

Or you could get someone else to edit it for you. =)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


There are lots, but maybe this helps? http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/04/22/portable-windows-movie-maker/


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 30, 2009)

Get the trial version of Sony Vegas. Want a link?


----------



## Muesli (Jul 30, 2009)

Sure. Very much please.


----------



## Muesli (Jul 30, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > liljthedude said:
> ...



Ah. Even that version just crashes on me.


----------

